# Benadryl And Demodex Mange Mites advice please



## *Juno*Chica*Coco* (Nov 2, 2013)

hi everyone

My little baby Bear has been diagnosed with Demodex today bless her 

She's a long coat, 18 weeks old and weighs 2.6lb and they said she's too young and small to be treated with the strong medication so cannot be treated yet and they could only give me Chlorhex to bathe her with and told me to mix a little baby oil in water to act as a conditioner on her skin afterwards and then bring her back in 2 weeks for another skin scrape.

I have bathed her in the Chlorhex tonight (I also have to do the same in 1 week) and I massaged organic extra virgin coconut oil into her skin and fur afterwards as I've heard this is better.

I have been gradually introducing her to Ziwipeak for the last week as I've heard this is better than the Royal Canin she's been eating

My question is can I give her Benadryl for the itching this young? and if so, how much do I give (in syringe mls) ? and how often?
Thank you


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Here a link to a useful post

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/41463-benadryl-reactions-allergies-dosage.html


----------

